# Rut Week 09'



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

My first morning of my vacation started off with a bing! (not a bang cause I didn't shoot) But...JUST as the sun was starting to peak and I just get my head net on I hear some russling... Look over and to the far side of the bean field is buck coming right at me fast..

He put his nose up twice and continued moving in... at about 35yds I could finally tell that he was a big boy- 10-12pt VERY wide, not super tall.
I glanced down at my pins and couldn't even see them yet.. So I kinda had that gut feeling of... this guys gonna stroll right by and I won't be able to shoot. aaaarrggggh! He got within 20yds and put his nose down like a beagle and walked right around my tree and through the tractor path not 10yds away.. aaaaarrrggggggh! I pulled back on him and couldn't see anything... Ohhh the joy! 

A few mintues later a doe pops out of the opposite wood edge and eats her away across the beans and into the thick bedding ground...
I sat until 10:30 and nothing else.

More stories to follow... Good luck guys!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Tonight was a major disapointment...

Saw 6 does all out of range but the worse part was two guys walk right up to my stand with cross bows in there hands an hour before dark!!! 
Apparently, they have permission and may of been suprised to see me...but most people spend a little time scouting prior to hunting.. they would of saw the stand... oh boy- only god knows how they may screw me up from here on out...

I think I'll be calling the land owner tomorrow- just to make sure.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll be heading to the Erie Islands for 4 days starting wednesday. I will give a full report as the days go by.

It sucks to see guys walk right up on you, but, sometimes the deer follow behind out of curiosity. Be safe and good luck.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

baddfish- i know the feeling with not being able to see your sights, i hate that. even have tried battery operated sights and then you can see your sights but not your peep! at least a big buck was up cruzing around, i hope that those other hunters dont bother you! just last weekend i was coming out of a woods and the neighbor to the landowner stopped and talked to me. he hunts it during gun season and must have talked the neighbor into no longer allowing me to hunt so i lost a woods where i was seeing deer everytime i went, had plans of sitting in that woods all day for the rut because i even had trail cam pics of a nice 9 point. gotta love it!haha. still have permission for some woods around the area, just haven't hunted them to know what's going on there.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

went out sunday with some surprising results. saw 10 deer. 9 does 1 buck. The does were still feeding with fawns latched onto thier sides. So full blown rut around me must not be here yet. The little 8 point i saw ran right up to my decoy, stopped. decided it wasnt what he was looking for and ran off. kind of neat but i expect the big boys to start cruising soon.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice morning to be out today... not too much action. (Obviously- I'm typing this!) I had a small 6-8pt walk around behind me at 6:35, he was out 80yds or so but way out in the open (silly boy!) Then at about 7:00 the big boy came out again but down from me... he walked out across the beans and into the thicket. His nose was on the ground 1/2 the time he was walking... i think he's one of the early seekers but I would definately like to see him in the back of my truck..

Ya, I agree Mepps- the 2 does I saw last night still had 3 yearlings with them.
However, another doe I saw was alone and she was HUGE. She hopped back into the thicket when the 2 bozos came out the woods.

The bottleneck I've been hunting WILL pay off eventually- but I need a break from it.
I'll be in my stand in the thicket tonight and I'm gonna use drags and scent bombs.. I'll keep you posted.

Good luck!


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

i sat this am from 6 - 11. Didn't see any does like i thought I would, but saw a bruiser come from behind me, didn't give up a shot, but was cruising pretty casually nose down for does. He was a perfect 10, wide and tall, they came out about 8 inches off both ears, and was equally as tall as he was wide. I would guess at least 170. He was really interested in a mock scrape I made. I'm going back out this evening to intercept him on his way to the clover field, where the does gorge at sundown. It didn't appear to me he was raging yet. I'm guessing they should really start chasing by the end of the week.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Tonight was a fun hunt but not successful.. I had a doe at 30yds behind a brush and never offered a shot.. I was hoping that a bruiser was near by but he never showed. The highlight of the night was watching a little one horned fork buck walk right down my trail where I dragged Tinks 69.. He walked right out 10yds away broad side... (wimper) 

Tomorrow morning i'm headed to the down wind edge of a corner of a bean field/bedding ground and tall woods... fingers are crossed already!

P.S. I called the landowner and those 2 crossbow guys don't have permission..


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

i sat from 3 to dark tonight, with a new stand location and new strategy. Does didn't come to the clover like they do every night? maybe I spooked em walking into the woods. Tomorow morning is supposed to be colder, I'm hoping to see some more shooters. Will post what happens. Baddfish, sounds like you hunt some nice property, what county you hunt? Crossbow hunters!!!!!!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I had a 10pt patternd for 2 days checking his scraps (same time 2 mornings in a row)...I was in one stand and he passed between my shooting house and another stand I haven't used this year....way to far for a shot...I got the shooting house that afternoon ready with some camo mesh(its not done yet with side walls or windows)and planned on being in it or the other stand....work called and I had to leave for work the next day....I can only hope that he is still doing it that way..... when I return.
I saw three that day...a big 10pt....another 10pt with short tines but heavy mass...and a scrub 6pt that followed the big 10pt... 1/2 later....both 10's I have seen on my trail cameras.....and would look good on the cabin wall
I have more bucks than does coming to visit....the 6pt bedded down close to the other feeder and I spooked him when I headed for the ATV

I did see a few turkey just at the edge on my property but went on to the neighbors....It shouldn't be long till they show up to scratch the hill.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Good reads, good luck and be safe!

Stripers- I did not realize that only crossbow hunters trespassed, thanks for clarifying and lumping everyone who hunts with one in the same boat.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Sat. evening I passed on a 7 point (1 broken tine) - bigger than a basket rack but not real great. While he was roaming around to the left of my stand a bruiser came in directly behind me and squared off with the 7. After a staredown with heads down and hackles raised the 7 took off like a little girl and ran away! The big dude then turned and went up into some thick brush out of range from me w/o presenting a shot. I don't know how many points or width because i forced myself to focus on looking for a shot - all I know is that he was way bigger than anything on my wall.
Sun. a.m. i saw one wayward buck cross a field and had a 20 minute staredown with a barred owl perched in a tree close to me. My buddy got a beautiful 8 pt that green scored 144 by the taxidermist.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

beatsworkin said:


> Good reads, good luck and be safe!
> 
> Stripers- I did not realize that only crossbow hunters trespassed, thanks for clarifying and lumping everyone who hunts with one in the same boat.


they don't and you know that, but for the sake of the thread, thats what they were being called. 

Sat this am from 530-11. 26 degrees on the thermometer when i left. saw 3 bucks, a fork spike, a half rack 8, which would be a decent buck if he had his other side. and a small 6. no does. All three checked out my fake rub.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Man its been rough here... Hunted about 9 hours yesterday combined and only saw 3 juveniles at 60-80 yds.. Almost hung myself trying to get a stand in... arggggh! Then my rope was 4ft too short and I had to balance myself on the last peg to grab the bow... Bad Day.

This morning I saw a shooter 8 strolling quickly out of a bottleneck at 60yds I grunted at him and he stopped but then kept going... I moved my stand around to adjust for the gusty winds and at 10;30 had a fat doe cross the beans but she didn't show again.

Tonight I'm heading back to my "bedding ground" spot the does are sticking to heavy cover around here big time... maybe from all the hunting pressure? 

We've got hardly any bucks patrolling the area (especially at night!) I guess the does are just not ready.... John at Geauga bow in Middlefield said a customer came in last weekend and claimed he saw some breeding going on???
I'm going duck hunting in the morning- I need to shoot something.... bad.

Striper- I'm in Geauga county.

More news about the crossbow guy(s)- apparently he used to bum around with the landowners (now deceased) husband... She gave him permission in 1993! Hilarious! he stopped by my house looking to team up with me... my fiance' told him that I'm a bowhunter..  good girl.

Good luck guys- bag em and tag em.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

didn't get out today, had to tie up some loose ends with tho job.  gunna sit all day tomorow, hopefully get a crack at a bigen. While driving today, i saw a nice buck in a cut corn field chasing some does around. I mean he was chasing. So I would have to say, theres definetly some does ready to rock. I'm going to try a scent bomb of some kind, never used a bomb before. Baddfish how have your experiences with them gone? any pointers? And your right. Good girl! Thats a good county to hunt, on muskieguys forum, a fellow just took a nice buck the other day.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

My season has been slow til yesterday. As soon as daylight broke the deer were moving. I had several small basket rack bucks chasing does, and even saw a button buck mount a doe that was twice his size !!!! Pretty funny to see. Then right around 9:30 I kept hearing sticks snapping over my left shoulder, then occassionally hearing antler clicking. I thought it was another hunter. After watching the area for the next half hour I saw a big buck coming my way , as he got closer I was getting ready to draw on him for a 35 yd shot when I looked behind to see a bigger one . I guess I got a little greedy cause the second buck never gave me a shot . But these deer were the two biggest deer I have ever seen in the woods while in a stand . The first deer if I had to guess was approaching 160", and the second was 170" or better . I was in absolute shock . So in my disguist that I was not able to get a good opportunity for a shot I waited an hour and started a 5 min rattling sequence. A few minutes into it I had a BIG twelve come running in downwind of my stand . SO now this BIG buck #3 . He came in just as the wind was blowing very hard yesterday morning. Since I had opted to leave the decoy at home yesterday this 3rd buck couldnt locate any other deer . So needless to say with the high winds and him coming in downwind he didnt stick around very long. #3 buck was 140"-150" . By far the best day of deer hunting I have ever had. If there was ever a time in my life where I should of used my decoy IT WAS YESTERDAY . I am still sick to my stomach today . That was a once in a lifetime opportunity yesterday for me and my decoy might of helped me seal the deal on one of those big bucks. But I ended up seeing 18 deer yesterday morning , 8 of them being bucks. Good Luck to all.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Last night my buddy finally saw a shooter 10pt chasing a doe but he almost pulled him away from her! he was snort wheezing and using "the can"... He's pretty stoked as its his biggest one he's had an encounter with.

I on the other hand got to watch a fox hunt for rabbits and he almost got one! That thing squeeled super loud and it woke up that little single beam fork buck again... gosh, that little guy won't leave me alone!

Bulldawg- that my friend is what the rut is all about! Awesome story.
As I was walking back this morning I thought to myself "Decoy!!!"
Your story and that 10pt last night has convinced me to use one tonight.

Striper- I pulled that silly one horned fork in with Tink's 69... i used a drag and I also squirted little "piddles" every 30 yds or so. From memory though I haven't had much luck with scent... But if you hunt some sort of bottleneck or highly traveled edge it can't hurt to drop a few "piddles" down on some leaves on the ground. I always drop them on leaves- that way the scent doesn't wash away as fast. Give the bucks something to sniff while you put an arow in their rib cage. Had I done that Monday morning- the bruiser may of stayed around for a few minutes while it got more light and I could of smoked him.. 

Good luck guys.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Baddfish just wanted to show you a pic of my decoy . I have been reading numerous articles of using decoys and have came to the conclusion that sometimes those little antlers on the decoys dont always work . That is from personal experience also. But I have 3 sets of antlers that I to use on my decoy . all from a small 6 pt . , to a 140" 9 pt. Just my opinion but I think a decoy with larger antlers with have more of an effect on a giant whitetail . Below is a pic of my largest set of antlers that I use for my decoy. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

bulldawg, great encounter man! what county you hunting in?! lol nice decoy to, i like the mindset big bait big fish!..big decoy Big Buck!

baddfish, before i read this i just bought some tinks 69. My buddy uses it and swears by it. figured i'd give it a shot. and I know what you mean by not having much luck with scents. 

Sat this a.m. from 5-11, saw two buck on my drive to the spot. Was pretty excited seeing that, thinking I was in for a hell of a day. When I got into the woods, dead quiet. No does, no bucks, no spikes. Just some annoying squirrels. Wind was perfect, temp was good. I dunno? thats hunting. Goin for an all dayer tomorrow. will post results.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

striper4life I am hunting in southern stark county on a private farm ! I only have 25 acres to hunt but there is close to 1000 acres surrounding me to the west . That property gets VERY light hunting pressure. It's my little honey hole , and that makes it very hard to not want to hunt it all the time. I have tried to space it out by hunting other farms and some public hunting to make sure I dont over hunt it and bump some of the bigger bucks out of the area.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

last night, I was really stoked- perfect weather/perfect wind/ perfect decoy placement / perfect tree set up... The only problem is.. the deer didn't think it was very perfect.
I saw 4 does skirting around the western side of the bean field and one decent 6pt.. I thought i was going to fill the freezer with one of the girls but they are too smart... They walked into the wind angling away from me... Rats!
I took today off... I just needed to recharge the batteries... I'll hit them tomorrow morning & night.

Bulldawg- sweet decoy! I've always used a doe decoy- never a buck. Although after hunting the week before halloween I was seeing bucks all over sparring etc... I think I should of grabbed the horns. 

THis year has been interesting for me... I've never had these surrounding fields in crops as they were always just weeds... my tiny food plots really made a difference but this year with over 80 acres of beans- I figured 'why bother"? This food everywhere thing can be good but this year I think I've been playing cat & mouse with these deer too much.. I patterned a couple bruisers early in the year but couldn't make a move on them becouse there where no trees- just high weeds and saplings... I WILL be putting my ground blind out next year or I'll just hunt on the ground... I learned one thing this year: If you pattern a buck or two- get aggressive at least once on them- I mean during the rut- they disapear anyway! So why not!!? Just frustrating.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

lol i know what you mean.

Sat this am from 530-12. saw the half rack 8. saw him at 80 yards, and decided to have some fun  So I grunted a little bit and he stopped. Looked in my direction and stomped his foot. Then I decided to use one of them primos can calls. Doe estrus bleat. At first I was skeptical, but let me tell you, after one bleet that half rack was at 10 yards broadside, smelling that tinks 69. Lets hope that it works as well on a bigger one.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Baddfish if you can find this magazine or google the author and magazine , read it ! It is the best article on using a decoy I have ever read. Read this and you may change some of your hunting tactics with your decoy. I have not yet had any luck with the decoy but my dad has killed two nice bucks using the decoy this time of the year. But the magazine is "Whitetail Tactics " and the author is Gordon WHittington . Check this out , it is very informative . Good Luck . Heading out myself tomorrow all day.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

spent Friday and Sat in the woods... 25 degrees friday morn... had a doe tear down the hill towards me about 60 yds away and a mature 8 come in behind her... the hung around a few mins and were off. saw a couple does walking the woods. Sat set up on an approach trail to my corn pile. 6 does walked by at 5 yds never knew I was their. a 4 pt come down the hill sniffed the golden estrus i laid out for a few mins and wondered off down the valley. decided to change locations for the afternoon hunt and use a doe decoy... walked down the hill to where there is a step drop off due to wash out... as I approached and started setting up the doe... a nice 8 pt jumped up 15 yds from me in the valley and roared off... kept seeing the trail going down the steap valley... about 40 yds from my stand... then as i set the doe up a doe jumped out of a fallen tree not 20 yds away in same wash out. my darn luck...nothin else rest of night.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I shot a solid 8pter at 30yds sunday night... i was on the ground and he was perfectly broadside.. He had his head turned towards me just in time as I let the arrow go.
I initially think it was low but he lunged down to launch himself away so I thought I nailed him- possibly in the heart. I did hear a solid "smack" the same "smack" i heard on my 13 pter last year that doubled lunged and lodged into the opposite shoulder blade.... so I thought i was good.

The deer whirled around and ran 30yds away and stopped and looked at me??? What the fudge? i thought I missed.. so I start walking at him and he whirls and runs off. 
I go over to where he was standing...there is a puddle of foamy blood as round as basketball! So I was stoked thinking that this guy was just?? stupid? 
I go and get help and we are back 40min later- the trailing was so easy blood was everywhere... then he beds down only 80yds away from where I spooked him... Ahhhhhh, This was my worse mistake!- We should of pulled back and waited till this morning... but the exitement got the best of me and my help and we kept pushing. The blood was very thin at times and we finally made it thru the woods and into a big high weed field (probably 300yds at this point) We went into the field maybe 20 yds and I called us off figuring we were just pushing him. 
I ended up calling off work today and was out there by myself at 6:30... worked the trail for another 200 yds and then he looked like he went into a bordering woods and the last puddle is fairly large right at the woods edge... For the life of me I can't find ANYTHING after that. i spend 4-1/2 hours looking just at this one spot 50yds in a circle around this last spot and just can't find anything.
I did the zig-zag search through the woods and even walked thru my known buck spots.
My gut says he left this block of woods.
During the last 200 yds I found 2 more bloody beds and some hair and a couple of "blow" spots where he was clearing his lungs...

My conclusion is that I just hit him low and only nipped ONE of his lungs. 
I just keep beating myself up over waiting longer and maybe even just waited until this morning.... Since he acted funny I should of known! (sorry this is so long- its good therapy for me to write this out) Never did find the arrow. I'll learn from this for sure.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Striper- Ya, the can works man... My buddy and I both have called in bucks with it- mostly all younger bucks so far.
The ohio state record non-typical "beaty buck" came into the can... that's the buck that put that call on the map. (I think its still the record)


Bulldawg- i'll defiantely check it out- That Gordan name sounds familiar- I think he's on the outdoor channel NRA hunter show or something.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

baddfish that sucks!! I had a buddy shoot a large non typical a week ago with the same situation, low shot. WE tracked him for 6 hours the next day, good blood and everything. out of no where it stopped. He even went out the next day for the whole day to no avail. Maybe someone else picked him up?

The beatty buck is the reason I got the can. I'm a believer now.

Worst day of rut hunting yet.
got in the woods at about 530. Climbed a new tree. At first light I decided to check my lanes, and make sure my stand was in the position I wanted it. Out of nowhere I hear the string release and arrow go wizzing through the air. Followed by a loud klang. WTF?? I'm thinking. Inspection revealed that my release had failed!!!! Closer inspection of the cam revealed that my cam had smashed up against the arm of the treestand. It had mashed the aluminum rail guide that the string lays into. It cut some serving, and made for a very dangerous situation. After about 15 min of select cursing I climbed down, and headed to the bow shop. They pressed it, and took the string off and began filing down the burs. It was then clearly evident that my bushing inside the cam were completly shot! SOB. Long story short, they gotta order new bushings from mathews, and I'm without my compound for the second week of rutting action!!!!!!!   I have a crossbow that I can shoot, but would rather not. All in all the worst day of rut I've had since I was old enough to follow my dad into the woods.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

sounds like some pretty bad storys guys. I'm sorry to hear it. badd fish is it possibly your buck got stolen? it is possbilbe that he quite bleeding but sounds like you had really good blood, were there any creeks he could have laid in? Have seen them do this to stop the bleeding.

i hope you guys have some better luck soon.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

well, i have a story that i need to get off my chest to some actual people who know the sport. About two days ago i was back on the farm doing some squirrel hunting and i decided to post up against a big oak right against an old fence line. I was there for about 5 minutes and then i started to hear something moving in the thicket across the trail from where i was sitting. I sat and waited and after about 2 minutes a doe and a fawn came out into the open. they started walking around just grazing and not giving any care to anything. I sat and watched them for awhile and then i started hearing something else moving around in the thicket. Low and behold a massive 8 point walked out from the thicket. and when i say massive i mean the thing was huge, he had at least 9 inches on the tines and he must have been pushing 170 or 180....heres the killer....i was within about 20 feet of this whole event and guess what? No bow...its at the press and this was a perfect shot. I dont think ive ever been so frustrated in my entire life...There is an upside though, i just got my bow back and ive been hunting the hell out of that spot..hopefully big boy decides to come back around...ill keep u posted on what happens


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

go get um!!!


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

have you seen him before on any trail cams? Good story man, sucks you didn't have your bow. There isn't quite anything like bowhunting a mature whitetail. Good luck.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That stinks...hope you get him.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Go get um tractor! hey- there's a plus side- at least you know that guys around... confidence in your area and knowing big boys are around is half the battle! its ON this weekend!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Well I thought I had one of my bucks dialed in ???? One of the bucks I saw last week , I saw him sunday night at 4:30 . That is twice now that I have seen in him in the same area 3 days apart at the same time . He was at 44yds sunday night , and with the decoy in place he wanted no part in it. I finalty got a good enough look at him to see exactly how big he is . From what I can tell he is a main frame 4 x 4 , well over 20" wide and g-2's that will go over a foot long. 

SInce I have seen this buck at the same spot 3 days apart I thought he was on a decent pattern , so monday I moved one of my stands in his travel route expecting him to come by at 4:30 ish lastnight. Yup I was wrong . No sight of him lastnight , but everything else in the world passed by . First is what someone riding a horse , then the resident donkeys fed underneath me for 45 minutes, THEN a cow chasing a fox in the pasture ( That was hilarious ) , then a dog . SO far my season is getting worse ! Confidence and trying to stay positive is all I have left !!!

Baddfish : Sorry to hear about your buck . By the way did you get to check out that article and author I suggested ?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

The bowhunting is new tome but I never expected the amount of deer available. I see lots of does/fawns as I drive around but I see more bucks when setting with bow in woods and fields.

This last week I have seen 8 or 9 bucks and 2 does while bowhunting. 
7 of those were in bow range. One of the larger bucks came across a hayfield and I only detected it as its shadow fell in front of me.

My inexperience with a bow and thick brush have contributed to me not getting shots. Big bucks are getting close but not getting in good spots to draw on or shoot an arrow through.

I got a feeling the best is yet to come


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

as a kid gun season and such with my dad, we rarely saw bucks. Mostly does and the occasional immature buck. Since I have started bowhunting, I see more bucks and rarely see does. The biggest problem is holding off on a smaller deer waiting for the bigun! The old bucks react much different to hunting pressure than does, and young bucks. there's one time of the year when almost anyone with a stick and string, can catch a mature buck slipping. IMHO that most of the bruiser bucks are taken during the rut, with the occasional monster before and after.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Bulldawg- i commend you for not throwing an arrow at such a distance... Maybe he was not in the clear? but anyway I switched to Rage broadheads in hopes to extend my range out to maybe 35yds or so... (I shot 10 times out to 40 yds with the practice tip and I still got the accuracy!- I also shot my muzzys out to 40 and they flew good too) The problem with this is I don't have a rangefinder (YET!) I do have stepped off marks around a couple stands but still don't like shooting out past 30yds at an animal right now.

All you can do is keep plugging away- he'll come back! Have you used "The Can" call? 

I tried searching for that Gordan Whittingham article and I was right- he is the co-author of the NRA hunting show- its a good show and I always like the "buck spotlight" at the end. I wasn't able to find that decoy article yet.
What's funny- is during my search I found a link to this exact thread on OGF!

All my neighbors and even the local busdriver has commented on a big-10-12 pointer that's been showing up all around me!! (I'm convinced he's the one I saw first thing monday morning! wimper, wimper.)


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

katfish said:


> The bowhunting is new tome but I never expected the amount of deer available. I see lots of does/fawns as I drive around but I see more bucks when setting with bow in woods and fields.
> 
> This last week I have seen 8 or 9 bucks and 2 does while bowhunting.
> 7 of those were in bow range. One of the larger bucks came across a hayfield and I only detected it as its shadow fell in front of me.
> ...


Welcome katfish to the best sport in the world! 
Rut hunting can be the most exciting week or two every year! It sounds like your hunting on the ground? If so, try and make a few shooting lanes prior to "primetime". A climbing treestand is a beautiful tool!


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

well, today was officially the most deppressing day of my life...i got out into the woods at about 6:30 and set up right on the edge of that thicket i saw the big boy on. I was on the ground with no blind because my stands out of commision right now. At about 8am i heard something behind where i was sitting. i turned around and looked over my shoulder and saw a doe coming up the fence line. i watched her for about 10 mins when low and behold right behind her came big boy at a steady trot. the doe quartered broadside to me looked for a minute turned around,and then snorted and took off in the opposite direction. now like i said they were about 40 yards from me and im on the ground with hardly any shooting lanes. As soon as the doe took off the bruiser looked up and kept bobbing his head looking to find me. He walked a little to the left and came broadside to me. Now this is where it all went bad. I drew back and got him in my sight. i was shaking so bad that i didnt even notice i put him on the wrong pin. i held for about 10 secs and then let her rip. i thought for sure that i hit pay dirt, until i saw the arrow go right over his back and off into the brush. and when i say right over his back i mean it was so close you couldnt fit a peice of paper in between him and the arrow. so needless to say after that he was off.....this single incedent has made me consider if i even want to bow hunt anymore. i question if all the scouting, all the practice shooting all summer, and it all coming down to one shot. i keep asking myself if its even worth it....now even though i say all this now, i know that by next week ill be back at that same spot trying again. Its all just pretty much the lowest point of my bow hunting career...god only knows what will happen from here.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Seems to me from the above post is why I DO hunt with a bow. Tell me that getting to draw on that big boy, taking aim, trying to hold steady wasn't a rush. Who cares is you missed it happens to everybody sooner or later. Being able to bow hunt during rut should be enough reason to take up archery. I will never get tired of the things you described. I you had a gun in your hand it would have just been BAM and over...now what fun is that.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

tractor5561 said:


> well, today was officially the most deppressing day of my life...i got out into the woods at about 6:30 and set up right on the edge of that thicket i saw the big boy on. I was on the ground with no blind because my stands out of commision right now. At about 8am i heard something behind where i was sitting. i turned around and looked over my shoulder and saw a doe coming up the fence line. i watched her for about 10 mins when low and behold right behind her came big boy at a steady trot. the doe quartered broadside to me looked for a minute turned around,and then snorted and took off in the opposite direction. now like i said they were about 40 yards from me and im on the ground with hardly any shooting lanes. As soon as the doe took off the bruiser looked up and kept bobbing his head looking to find me. He walked a little to the left and came broadside to me. Now this is where it all went bad. I drew back and got him in my sight. i was shaking so bad that i didnt even notice i put him on the wrong pin. i held for about 10 secs and then let her rip. i thought for sure that i hit pay dirt, until i saw the arrow go right over his back and off into the brush. and when i say right over his back i mean it was so close you couldnt fit a peice of paper in between him and the arrow. so needless to say after that he was off.....this single incedent has made me consider if i even want to bow hunt anymore. i question if all the scouting, all the practice shooting all summer, and it all coming down to one shot. i keep asking myself if its even worth it....now even though i say all this now, i know that by next week ill be back at that same spot trying again. Its all just pretty much the lowest point of my bow hunting career...god only knows what will happen from here.



Dude, Each day that goes by you'll stop being so hard on yourself a little less... You had a big buck within bow range on the ground... Why were you shaking so much? Becouse of the rush!! Shooting a big game animal on the ground is a huge rush... It just wasn't his time or yours..

We've all missed, even gun hunters miss.

At some point in your life you'll remember that "ole rut buck" that you flung your arrow over his back... and you'll smile (I did this 2 years ago at a SUPER tall 12pter!!)
Build from this- learn from it, etc... 

Be glad that you didn't injure that big beast- then you'd really feel like poo.
Bowhunting is a journey and every season is a small slice of time within the journey- just when you think you've got it- you lose it! (like me, this year!) 

hang in there and I recommend shooting at a target for a little while to get yourself back to the confidence level that you need. You may of misjudged the distance by 5yds and he lunged down upon hearing the shot and....?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

If I had quit when I blew it on big bucks, well let's just say I would have been done a long time ago. It makes it all that much sweeter when you get everything right and down a nice one.


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

if we didn't miss a big one once in a while, it wouldnt be bow hunting. I missed a big 10 pt. 2 years ago it was a no brainer at 15 yrds from a stand, i thought my heart was gonna jump right out of my chest, he ducked my arrow and then just stood there and looked at me. When you see em coming in there isnt anything like it. This experience WILL make you a better bow hunter. If it wasnt for the bad days, we wouldnt apprecieate the good ones.


----------

